# rafael's fave



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)




----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

thats something I dont see every day...


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)




----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

quite pretty I will agree


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

what are they?
marine angelfish?


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

Innes said:


> what are they?
> marine angelfish?


 yes they are...

i have owned 4 of the 5 of these fish...these are not my pic..but i do have some, will try to get them up as soon as i find someone with a scanner

first pic is (adult emperor angelfish)
second(queen angel)
third(french angel)
forth(passer or king angelfish)
fifth i don't remeber the name...


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Nice pix!!! dope ass colors on the Angels!!!


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

thePACK said:


> Innes said:
> 
> 
> > what are they?
> ...


 wow - I'm so knowledgable even with marine (which I have never looked into)

I am so great!!!!






































*note the sarcasm in my post


----------

